# Pressure washer dilemma



## 70280 (Oct 16, 2013)

Admins - Please delete thread.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi bud.

Personally, I'd give the nilfisk a go. I've read great reviews and anyone on here who has one appears to have had great experiences.

Regarding the foam lance, don't get too hung up on that. The new adapter can be bought for a few quid on eBay. I did a v quick search and came up with this for roughly a fiver.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/231594040864

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Just been through this on the next thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378259

The Titan gets a thumbs up from me but my recommendation is to budget £40-60 for a decent rubber hose, allow for an adapter for your foam lance and then see what you have left over. There isn't a massive difference performance wise between any of the Nilfisk 'C' machines so its a case of finding the best deal, if the budget is tight then go for a rubber hose and the cheapest machine you can find. If the budget allows then the Argos Titan deal gives you a lot of accessories and flexibility, saving you money in the long run.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What he said lol. The nilfisk machines are good. The rubber hose is definitely a good accessory, but not immediately necessary. The standard one will do just fine, it does the same job after all lol. Just make sure you get a washer with a good long hose, otherwise you'll have to keep moving the pw around the car. 

The attachment on the end of the lance can be screwed off and a nilfisk one screwed on. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Purchased a nilfisk Titan last week and it's a cracking bit of kit. I will be replacing the hose for a rubber one but for now I will just use the one that's came with it. It's 8mtrs long. Got the adaptor for my lance from eBay for £5.95 posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

The working pressure is more than enough for car use cleaning patios etc. As for the accessories you have all u need that comes with the machine- lance, extension, various nozzles and even the patio scrubber thingy. Spares are readily available from online so don't see a problem really .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have had two Nilfisk PW's and both have been great,first one I got was an E130 which I still have but got a P150 from Amazon because it was a bargin price. I did buy a Karcher as my first PW but it did not last too long at all.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

lloydyyy said:


> I'm tempted to reserve the Titan. I noticed the Compact 130 for £169 but that's a big jump from £90 to £169.
> 
> It sounds like the Titan will be more than adequate for cleaning the car and the garden. Although the Compact 130 is mighty tempting.


Take a look at Screwfix too, they often have Nilfisk offers


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

c130 on offer on amazon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nilfisk-C1...8&qid=1462315583&sr=8-1&keywords=nilfisk+c130
budget nilfisk over budget karcher any day  i have the c130 and love it
just seen this one which is slightly cheaper https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nilfisk-C1...8&qid=1462315583&sr=8-2&keywords=nilfisk+c130
and definately get a rubber hose from qservices / qwashers on ebay as the plastic one you get is utter rubbish, but yes it works


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

lloydyyy said:


> I'm tempted to reserve the Titan. I noticed the Compact 130 for £169 but that's a big jump from £90 to £169.
> 
> It sounds like the Titan will be more than adequate for cleaning the car and the garden. Although the Compact 130 is mighty tempting.


My old black and decker one was a lot less powerful than the nilfisk and it managed the patio and garden and of course the car just fine. So I've no worries with the Titan at all


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/4551036/searchTerm/Nilfisk.htm


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

lloydyyy said:


> They have just the one Nilfisk pressure washer at £399.99 :doublesho
> 
> If the Titan is powerful enough for (definitely washing the car) but giving the garden a good clean then I'll opt for that instead.


The Titan is more than up to the job power wise, however if you do intend to do a lot of patio/deck cleaning you may want a more substantial patio scrubber attachment. When I got mine I tried the pencil jet nozzle on a section of concrete and it had no trouble stripping off about ten years of accumulated green stuff and muck in minutes. The included patio cleaner head did my 5 x 2.5mtr deck in about 15 minutes although it was not the easiest tool to use and seemed to bog down several times, definitely a knack to getting the best out of it, but it did the job.

As always with this machine I recommend it thoroughly but advise swapping the hose for a decent rubber one at the earliest opportunity and binning the annoying hose reel. It is a decent, well made machine with an excellent range of included accessories, but that bargain price tag does mean it is not without compromises. At the price point, it is currently the best option on the market.


----------



## tomsuematthews (Apr 8, 2016)

I've got a Karcher K4 compact which I bought some years ago from Karcher Outlet online. Essentially its reconditioned but looks like new with a 12 month guarantee which is what you usually get with a new one. Difference is it was heaps cheaper! I keep it inside my garage door and use an extension on the lance and it's fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

lloydyyy said:


> That's thrown a spanner in the works. Looking at the photo of the Titan, it seems as if it comes with more accessories - two lances and a few nozzles.


Yeah the titan has the patio round thingy, a car wash brush(wouldn`t use it though), A lance extension, a foam tank, a pressure adjust nozzle. It also has a right angled nozzle which will be handy for wheel arches and underbody. It also has the car nozzle too. It has a small pic of a car on it for ease of identification! 

Personally I`d take the titan :thumb:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

wd40 said:


> Yeah the titan has the patio round thingy, a car wash brush(wouldn`t use it though), A lance extension, a foam tank, a pressure adjust nozzle. It also has a right angled nozzle which will be handy for wheel arches and underbody. It also has the car nozzle too. It has a small pic of a car on it for ease of identification!
> 
> Personally I`d take the titan :thumb:


I know what you mean about the 'car wash brush' but in my determination to get my money's worth I've pressed it into service for scrubbing tyres and even wheel arches.

Not wishing to toss more wrenches into proceedings but noticed today tha B & Q have Karcher K4 Premium Ecologic on offer for £162.

I'd personally still recommend the Nilfisk but one must always consider ones options mustn't one?


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Indeed one must!! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

This seems like a bargain

https://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=7424#reviewArea


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure if it's been mentioned before, I haven't read the whole thread, but you can get a Karcher to Nilfisk adaptor for £15-20 off ebay so you can still use any Karcher attachment that you may already have - patio cleaner, under chassis cleaner etc


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i would get a nilfisk mate you might have trouble finding the right adapters for lances etc with the lidl one.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

lloydyyy said:


> Unfortunately I didn't move quick enough on the Titan and now the price has gone back up to £129.99.
> 
> Although I did spot a Parkside PHD 150 D3 in Lidl just now:
> 
> ...


Check the new prices on the k4, your mate seems expensive http://www.diy.com/search/results/?question=K4


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

K4 full control is £139 on the Karcher outlet site if you'd consider refurbed kit. I bought a wet/dry vac recently and it's like it was brand new.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

lloydyyy said:


> I have the plastic Karcher attachment that fits over the brass one on my lance
> 
> Could I just unscrew this and screw on a Nilfisk brass attachment instead?


Yes buddy. That brass adapter screws off. It may be thread locked on, or just with ptfe tape, so may be tough to get off, but it will come off.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

polishedbliss do the adapters too mate but cost slightly more
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pa-foam-lance-replacement-parts-cat2.html


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

Get a C-130 and an aftermarket rubber hose.

More than powerful enough for domestic use and if you get the C130 1.6Xtra you'll get the patio cleaner and drain cleaner attachment. (If you only use the drain cleaner once it pays for itself)

I got mine after my E-130 died. (Hated the bulit in hose anyway to be perfectly honest)

The patio cleaner attachment works a treat too.

Not the cheapest option, but I can't fault mine at all.

I added a 15m replacement hose and it makes life a LOT easier.

As far as nozzles are concerned, the two you get with the C-130 1.6Xtra are all you'll need.


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

lloydyyy said:


> Where's the best place to buy an aftermarket rubber hose?


Q Washers seems to be the preferred place mate.

I got mine from Direct Hoses, but a lot of people (myself included) have had problems with them sending out the incorrect hoses.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

c130 is a bit more powerful than the c110, i have the c130 and love it.
i dont have the auto nozzle i just use the power speed one


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

As I understand it the c110, c120 and c130 are 110, 120, and 130 bar respectively, so not a vast difference in the real world and all are powerful enough for detailing duties as well as garden cleaning work.

Keep an eye on the outlet site for nozzles and accessories as well as Cleanstores own 'clearance and regraded' section, they did have the auto nozzle there recently for 4.99! Only pronlem with clearance / outlets is that they are at the mercy of the stock they get sent, so you have to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Galley (Sep 13, 2007)

I wouldn't bother with the auto nozzle, I have it but never use it.


----------



## Floozy (Mar 15, 2016)

Galley said:


> I wouldn't bother with the auto nozzle, I have it but never use it.


have to agree, bought the Auto nozzle and think it's too gentle as doesn't shift brake dust off the wheels very well. Use the adjustable nozzle and vary to suit.
BTW the brake dust I'm referring to was on a new Fabia that had only done 300 miles with no hard braking as recommended in the manual!


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

The ones with more power can deal with more road gunk and tar. Get this one Nilfisk C130 1-6 X-Tra Pressure Washer OR Kärcher K4 Water-Cooled Pressure Washer. Both have better power than the ones your looking at and can shift a lot of tar spots and then you can concentrate on the stubborn tar with chemicals.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i would try and get the nilfisk c130 mate if you really cant then the titan or c110 c120, from reading on here people recommend budget nilfisk over budget karcher any day
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nilfisk-C1...8&qid=1464208215&sr=8-1&keywords=nilfisk+c130


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

lloydyyy said:


> Cheers for the recommendations. There was a special offer available in work for employee discounts - 12% off Argos top-up cards. I've topped-up the card with £90 and only paid £79.20. I couldn't say no
> 
> Now, how do I change the attachment on my snow foam lance? :lol:


Yayyy we have a winner at last ! :lol::lol:
Good choice though fella.

Heres the adaptor I got 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Kew-N...040864?hash=item35ec149e20:g:QOsAAOSw3xJVfpcN

Takes about 2 mins to change. Just remember and get yourself some PTFE tape for the threads :thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

lloydyyy said:


> Happy days :lol:
> 
> I noticed the Titan is air cooled. We're having some pretty warm days at the moment. Will the motor overheat quickly?
> 
> Edit: I've tried to remove the old brass adapter (like in this pic) but the whole metal barrel starts to turn instead of just the adatper.


I had the same problem with mine but I just took it off then managed to get a pair of vice grips on the other side to separate them. Left a few burrs on the pipe so took a file and smoothed them off. Then fitted the new adaptor and that was me done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

